# what archery club you shoot in



## BigBuckStinger (Dec 9, 2007)

hay guys just wondering what club you shoot in.


i shoot in the brainerd archery club my dad is the president of the club.:wink:


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

hey im littlebucker and it says it is posted by bigbuckstinger and thats my dad and did not know i was loged in as him so im dumb.:embara:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I shoot at and shoot for Corner Archery! They have a great staff who is always willing to help!


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

i shoot for riverside archery. great products and prices. and a bunch of great guys


----------



## War-Valley-Boy (Oct 13, 2009)

I shoot at cartersvalley archery club right know but trying to start one closer to home


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i am regestered to some joad club 1and 1/2 from us


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't i just shoot in my back yard but when i shoot at an archery shop i go to Arrowhead archery shop in Tampa, Florida.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i shoot at LIVINGTON CONSERVATION AND SPORTS ASSOCIATION
and in my back yard:darkbeer:


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

Mudjaw Bowmen is the name


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

We tried to get one set up for around here and it didnt work


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Beaver Creek Archery Club in Slayton MN, and Saratoga Archery Club in Amirett MN


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Does my high school archery team count?


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

yes it does.



ha thanks guys,could anyone tell me if thay shoot in the brianerd archery club


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Well then I shoot in the Hopkins County Central High School Archery Team. Decided I would shoot with a glove today and shot a 232. Only the third set ever on a genesis.


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

John Glenn Cadet Archery Program. north st. paul MN


----------



## 82875711 (Mar 17, 2009)

higleys archery in centervile pa awsome place


----------

